# Anyone doing this FT should be driving XL/Black (T/F)?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Is this true or false?

XL and black pay more, but the vehicle also costs more. However, there are probably cheap ways to get into an XL.

Or are there just not enough XL rides to offset the costs? Does uber/lyft give precedence to higher tier cars, even for X rides?

In my market, there aren't enough pings to really do this full time, unless you want to be paid < $10 hr. I'm thinking that an XL really doesn't change that.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Black or Select? Keep in mind that each requires a premium car. But Black also requires a chauffeurs license and appropriate insurance. 

I think there are plenty of drivers in many markets doing X that are able to earn a living. The additional costs involved in the higher teir services could very well offset a lot of the advantages.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"I can't make enough at $20 per hour in my $5000 car so I think I'll invest $50,000 and hope to make $50 per hour."
I know you're smarter than that. 
Just think about your higher car payments, insurance, and fuel costs and then imagine how you'll feel when Uber lowers the per mile rate again. That should dissuade you.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Is this true or false?
> 
> XL and black pay more, but the vehicle also costs more. However, there are probably cheap ways to get into an XL.
> 
> ...


True.
I drive SUV, black and private livery...doing very well.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Go ahead and buy the vehicle you are listing after...no need to rationalize with an Uber strategy. If your buying for Uber a used Toyota and likely a Prius is the answer


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> "I can't make enough at $20 per hour in my $5000 car so I think I'll invest $50,000 and hope to make $50 per hour."


 UberOrg* can buy your kidney for $50k, surgery included. 
(* forthcoming core business for organ trade)


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Black or Select? Keep in mind that each requires a premium car. But Black also requires a chauffeurs license and appropriate insurance.
> 
> I think there are plenty of drivers in many markets doing X that are able to earn a living. The additional costs involved in the higher teir services could very well offset a lot of the advantages.


We don't have Select in our market. UberX/Pool and Comfort then XL and Black.

I've read many XL drivers say Comfort has cannibalized the XL demand.

To @OldBay question: probably not the extra money for the extra expenses involved in getting an XL vehicle.

I believe UberBlack you need to get on with someone who has a fleet already. I don't think you can go get a Suburban and start driving it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

New2This said:


> We don't have Select in our market. UberX/Pool and Comfort then XL and Black.
> 
> I've read many XL drivers say Comfort has cannibalized the XL demand.
> 
> ...


You have to buy a black spot.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I do this full time and do X, Comfort and XL. I also have a few regulars and do wine tours on the side so it works out well. Also being single with no kids or debt helps ?


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Please don’t put XL and Black in the same thought....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Select pings are almost non existent now. Not worth it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Really surprised mod moved this from advice to vehicles. It's not about a car, but about different tiers and strategy.

And it's literally asking for advice. 

Weird kids on the internet!


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Really surprised mod moved this from advice to vehicles. It's not about a car, but about different tiers and strategy.
> 
> And it's literally asking for advice.
> 
> Weird kids on the internet!


Hard to give you genuine advice without knowing your market.

As far as Black goes the money is not through Uber. The money is in building your book of repeat business. Again, without knowing your market it's hard to say if this is as true for you as it is in So Cal


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> Hard to give you genuine advice without knowing your market.
> 
> As far as Black goes the money is not through Uber. The money is in building your book of repeat business. Again, without knowing your market it's hard to say if this is as true for you as it is in So Cal


Bingo!


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Black or Select? Keep in mind that each requires a premium car. But Black also requires a chauffeurs license and appropriate insurance.
> 
> I think there are plenty of drivers in many markets doing X that are able to earn a living. The additional costs involved in the higher teir services could very well offset a lot of the advantages.


in NYC, you don't need no chauffeurs license, but I hear Black don't get THAT much more trips than X. I can hit $1500/w with just X. If you can get me a black on black lexus ES used low mileage, HYBRID, I'd definetely consider it. Any car beyond that is just wasteful. HOWEVER, I do hear XL gets more trips on average, especially across your tristate area. HOWEVER, XL/SUV like Suburbans are also treated like a private bus thanks to Express pool. ANd that's a lot more gas and less parking spaces. I personally wouldn't.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I know you're smarter than that.


What makes you so sure?


----------

